# Which budget LED for 40cm tank?



## Greengeek (19 Nov 2020)

Hi
im looking for suggestions for budget LED lights for two 40x25x25 high tech planted tanks. I’ve been looking at Chihiros but I can’t actually find any for sale in the uk? They all seem out fo stock or discontinued? 

Anyone able to suggest a alternative light ie similar wattage, intensity, colour and price?

Thank you


----------



## zozo (19 Nov 2020)

First thing you should review is not Wattage  It says nothing about performance but all about consumption...

For now, when it comes to budget lights all we have is Lumen or Flux specification and this represents the intensity. That's what you want to know...

In some cases, you can't have intensity enough in others you should be cautious with it... then the best advice is get something dimmable at the higher end and also buy a suitable dimmer. The more lumen the better and now since you can dim it you will have all you need, for now, and maybe later.  

The light colour is a matter of preference, the way your eyes will see it... Regarding plants, anything in white light will do... The general consensus says around 6500K (natural white) will look best. Anything giving you this will be OK, it doesn't need to be aquarium designed specifically, IKEA can do, floodlight can do as well or any other light.


----------



## Nick potts (19 Nov 2020)

I use the APS led's over a 45cm tank, i currently have 2 over it and they work very well for me.

https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/pled/


----------



## Sarpijk (19 Nov 2020)

Hi , I have a 30 litre cube and use an Aquael leddy plant. Pretty strong and affordable.

https://www.aquasabi.com/Aquael-Leddy-Smart-2-Plant


----------



## Nico Felici (29 Nov 2020)

I have a 30cm cube and I am using an old IKEA lamp which is working out a treat. Just bought this LED bulbs off amazon and job done: Amazon product

Bright colour, low wattage and definitely on a budget.


----------

